# PSE Mem Full Error message using Perfect Photo Suite 6.1



## Unklejon (May 2, 2012)

According to OnOne Software blurb Perfect Photo suite is fully compatibile with LR4 from version 6.1 onwards. If you are upgrading to this version you may want to give serious consideration to uninstalling previous versions to avoid "PSE mem full" errors, even if you are not running PhotoShop Elements [like me]. This little nasty can be left over from earlier versions or even beta versions due to the way OnOne stores files and DLL's. 

Be advised  Uninstalling OnOne is not as simple as Control Panel > Programs and Features > Uninstall. Though you have to do this you also have to download and run a file called  Move_onOne_Files.bat.zip from http://www.ononesoftware.com/support/1463/ It also pays to watch the movie on the page for windows user as there are other little foibles one has to contend with.


----------



## donoreo (May 4, 2012)

Eww, that is not good that you need a special tool to uninstall.  On the other hand, it is good that they know this and provide such a tool.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for posting that info Unklejon, and welcome to the forum!


----------

